# My life the soap opera



## Princess pea

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, but I'm 40 and just found out i'm pg for the 3rd time and feel disgusted with myself for a number of reasons, so I'm hoping you ladies can help me put things into perspective. 

I already have 2 children with a huge age gap, 1st is in her early 20's and I had her really young, but was married to her father. The second was a total surprise as I'd only been dating her father for a few months and is now 4. We 'tried' to make a relationship work, but split a year ago as he was/is emotionally abusive. 

Anyway, I say my life the soap opera, because considering I'm now 40 with a responsible career etc, I don't appear to have learned anything and now find myself pregnant for the 3rd time with a guy I have only known for 2 months!! I found out a few days ago, but am not able to tell him as yet, as he works away from home for half the month, so won't get to see him til the middle of next week. 

I'm devestated and terrified to tell him, and really contemplating taking the cowards way out and telling him on the phone...

Also, I am really not in a position to keep the baby, it wouldn't be fair on anyone, but not 100% comfortable with abortion either. 

Any advice would be kindly appreciated.


----------



## bundle4me

All I can really say is life isn't perfect, I wish my family was 2 point 4 children but it's not but I wouldn't change it for the world, i love my children to bits even if there fathers do really irritate me there worth it. 
It's up to you what u decide to do with this pregnancy, work that out in your head before telling the father maybe. Good luck x


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: You will be supported no matter which route you choose. However, don't let outside opinions tell you how you should feel about yourself. It doesn't matter how long you have known the baby's father.. these things happen and no one is perfect.


----------



## 44npregnant

Girl, my life used to be a soap opera. But you know what? Nobody lives a perfect life. If you want to keep the baby, just think positive. I used to worry every day how I would afford everything alone. Somehow I manage. Good luck to you and what a blessing! :happydance:


----------



## Manicmum

Ya know I feel exactly the same I am 36 and &#65039;although I am married to my children's dad, this was an expected 7th( we have 6 together ) pregnancy and one that I can't work out ,
I feel at 36iamtoo old to be making mistakes especially of this type , I worry about space money etc, and yet I feel uncomfortable with an abortion, sadly at present I seem to just be burying my head in the sand 
I hope you somehow manage to be happy with what ever dicision you make x


----------



## Misscalais

Just wanted to chime in here. My mum was 36 when she had my youngest sibling ( so 5th child ) and she fit right in my dad got the snip after her lol she 18 now and i could not imagine not having her in my life. Things do get tight but some how it all worked out and we lived an ok life style. Never got to go on fancy holidays or anything like that but that doesn't really mean much to me.


----------



## AnnaKlop

Oh, I think, you need consider carefully


----------

